# Breeders in MS, TN, AR, and LO



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Are there any other good breeders in the Southeast? Specifically, the ones who aren't so high in prices?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GSD Fan said:


> Are there any other good breeders in the Southeast? Specifically, the ones who aren't so high in prices?


is under $1,200 ok? 

Some really good breeders sell puppies from $900-1,200


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> is under $1,200 ok?
> 
> Some really good breeders sell puppies from $900-1,200


OH YEAH! I mean, yes, that's perfect!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I honestly wouldn't pay under $800-900 for a puppy, the cheaper the puppy price the less quality it is.

I bought my GSD puppy from a BYB for $600. I would never do it again.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Some breeders have older puppies too and sometimes they drop prices on them because they have had them a little while longer.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Do you know what lines you are interested in? What do you want to do with your dog -- schutzhund, show, obedience, pet/companion? That info will help us to help you.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Pet/Companion is what I'm looking for, but I may looking into official protection training. The limit I can pay is: $1,200. I want the best deal, pay the lowest price possible for the best, quality pup.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Is anyone going to help me or does anyone know of breeder in this area who has that price range?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

What do you mean official protection training? Like PPD?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

we all want the 'best deal, the lowest price to pay and the Perfect dog"..

You shouldn't have a problem finding a working line or pet companion for your budget.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

willing to ship? This guy sounds like a REALLY nice dog.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...3312-male-german-shepherd-los-angeles-ca.html


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Sue and Gabor are in Nashville (k9imports.com), they have awesome working line dogs and I've looked into several of their litters. I'm not sure on the prices, but honestly if you are serious about doing some sort of protection sport you do not want to cheap out!!


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Liesje said:


> Sue and Gabor are in Nashville (k9imports.com), they have awesome working line dogs and I've looked into several of their litters. I'm not sure on the prices, but honestly if you are serious about doing some sort of protection sport you do not want to cheap out!!


In that case, I'll just try and stick with what I have.

Um, is this what you guys call a backyard breeder?
www.nofearliveshere.com

Jackoda, I'm not getting the puppy yet. I'm just trying to find a breeder and reserve a puppy from a planned litter. So that way when I have moved and am ready, I won't have to wait or I won't have to worry about not getting a puppy because they're all reserved.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Is this breeder, www.nofearliveshere.com , a BYB?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I'd say so. No titles or health testing that I can see. They only post pics of the puppies, not of parents. They're breeding on names BEHIND their dogs, but the dogs they actually own and breed have no credentials.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

GSD Fan said:


> Is this breeder, www.nofearliveshere.com , a BYB?


No, they are not good. I would look at K9 Imports. They have some beautiful dogs.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Thank you for the recommendations


----------



## NoFearLivesHere (Mar 9, 2010)

In our defense we ARE NOT back yard breeders! If you looked close enough on our website you would see the parents and also click on their pictures for their extroidinary pedigrees. You will also find reference after reference where people are very much satisfied with our babies. Unlike most breeders we DONT breed a dozen litters a year simpy because none of the puppies would get the attention and love they need. Unlike most breeders we do not charge a fortune for our puppies and although some of our puppies dont offer all the titles some breeders carry they do have EXCELLENT pedigrees to make extroidinary family protection and champion dogs! We have sold to police officers all over the United States and to Homeland Security!!! When you check someones website you need to pay closer attention and watch what you say to try to ruin their reputation just to gain someone elses business. Thats simply some but NOT all of my thoughts on the comments made. ~Available Pups - ~ Welcome To NoFearLivesHere.com!


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

In addition to K9 Imports (very respected and very nice to work with) I can recommend a few . . . the puppies from these breeders are probably going to start at $1500 but well worth it.

Sequoyah Shepherds (Sequoyah German Shepherds) - Sherle is a veterinarian, breeder and handler. They focus on SDA rather than Schutzhund. We have one of her dogs and she's been great. They tend to have reservations well in advance on their litters so if you're interested you should commit early.

Happy Valley Kennel (Happy Valley Kennel - German Shepherd. Country.) - Krista is a breeder and trainer and took one of her dogs (Berlin) to the WDA World Championships this past fall. We bought Ridley from her and could not be more pleased. He was 9 months old when we got him and his basic obedience was solid and his temperament is perfect for us. I'm not sure how many litters Krista has planned for this year but I think she only does a few per year.

All three breeders are very helpful and knowlegable about breeding and training and I would (will) purchase from any of them again in the future.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I too agree with Sue and Gabor at k9 import. They do have some awesome dogs...


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Cheryl at Sequoyah Shepherds in Tennessee has an awesome litter coming soon with Ozzy Banero as sire.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Thank you. Cheryle has been great to work with as well (used Quasi).


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

cliffson1 said:


> Cheryl at Sequoyah Shepherds in Tennessee has an awesome litter coming soon with Ozzy Banero as sire.


Yeah, that litter is already here. Only two puppies were available and they've been bought. 

Her Moira litter is so cute! I love puppy pics. :wub:

Also, I recommend this kennel:
www.hillviewkennels.com


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

GSD Fan said:


> Also, I recommend this kennel:
> www.hillviewkennels.com


You're posting a recommendation on your own thread asking for recommendations?


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Emoore said:


> You're posting a recommendation on your own thread asking for recommendations?


This thread is old and was resurrected last night-


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Emoore said:


> You're posting a recommendation on your own thread asking for recommendations?


Oops! Well, it'll be good for future members asking about breeders in this area.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Just shows you've been doing your research!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

LaRen616 said:


> Some breeders have older puppies too and sometimes they drop prices on them because they have had them a little while longer.


Not quite. Older puppies get full vaccinations, plus rabies and bordetella. With us, puppies at a set age will experience boarding, club training and basic OB.

I think there is a sticky on what to look for.

At the minimum, health testing. OFAs/”a” stamps or other equivalent that have been certified. On all dogs in pedigree. That is a non-negotiable.

If you are looking into personal protection, check into a breeder that is breeding proven lines for that. Dogs that will also train and compete in PP/PSA/SDA aspects as well as proven certified K9s.


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

Kris10 said:


> This thread is old and was resurrected last night-


 I totally missed that . . . and I normally look at dates!


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

I know this is an older thread, but I met a Sequoyah Shepherd boy, he is in my obedience class. Gorgeous 10 month old sable, awesome working ability and he appears to have good nerves. He is out of Raven. 

I'm not looking to get another pup, but I am planning ahead and I really like the k9import dogs! They are on my short list along with Kleinen Hain among others. 

I wonder if four years is too early to start looking for breeders!:crazy:


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

unloader said:


> I know this is an older thread, but I met a Sequoyah Shepherd boy, he is in my obedience class. Gorgeous 10 month old sable, awesome working ability and he appears to have good nerves. He is out of Raven.
> 
> I'm not looking to get another pup, but I am planning ahead and I really like the k9import dogs! They are on my short list along with Kleinen Hain among others.
> 
> I wonder if four years is too early to start looking for breeders!:crazy:


Based on my experience . . . No! The good ones have lots of interested people waiting for puppies. Get out and go see the breeders now while you don't have puppy fever! Of course, this will probably bring on puppy fever so be careful!


----------

